# Artistry in Wood 2013



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Just a reminder to those who will be near Dayton, Ohio this weekend of the Dayton Carvers Guilds 32nd Annual Artistry in Wood on Saturday November 9 and Sunday November 10 at the Airport Expo Center, Dayton OH
3900 McCauley Dr, Vandalia Ohio. Last year was my introduction to this event. I was in total awe at the wonderful items on exhibit and offered for sale. There were carvings of all sorts from a small to large, turnings of amazing quality, unique intarsa, wooden items of all sorts, vendors of wood, tools, and other related items. several classes were offered. Got some good ideas for projects. I attended one on Chip Carving by Wayne Barton. Bought a very realistic carving of a colorful maple leaf my wife was wearing today and a flaming Box Elder lidded bowl. Here's some pics:
























Check this out - http://www.daytoncarvers.com/artistryinwood.html


----------



## facecarver (Oct 24, 2013)

I went this year for the first time.It's a long drive from Annapolis,Md. were I live.I drove thru the mountains of western md. and west Virginia,so that was cool.I took a lot of photos,and made two Youtube slide shows.One is posted in my blog as a link…..


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow you sure traveled a ways. I only live 35 minutes away. Did you like the street scene figure carvings?


----------

